# Which HOB skimmer to buy?



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Tank size 120 gallon, which will probably get heavily stocked.
After hours of reading, here is the list:
1. Reef Octopus BH-2000 $189 (rated 120 gal)
2. Reef Octopus LX-1000 $289 (rated 100 gal)
3. Reef Octopus LX-2000 $389 (rated 150 gal)
4. SWC-Xtreme HOT $399 (rated 20-200 gal)

If I wasn't looking at the price tag, the LX is a better skimmer, but at twice the price I don't know if it is that much better. I saw the SWC at BAs and it looks good but don't know if it is better than the reef octopus. I'm leaning towards the BH-2000 based on price/performace but I'd like to see if someone can give me a reasonable arguement why I should spend more money which could go towards "other stuff"

I'm sticking with a HOB, so please don't mention a sump.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If you plan on heavily stocking the tank, I would say none of those. Go with a sump model.

Since you mention no Sump (once you have one, you'll never go without!) I am not sure. I know that yes, the HOB's will do their job, but they have nothing on in sump style skimmers.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> If you plan on heavily stocking the tank, I would say none of those. Go with a sump model.
> 
> Since you mention no Sump (once you have one, you'll never go without!) I am not sure. I know that yes, the HOB's will do their job, but they have nothing on in sump style skimmers.


can not say better J-T. my wife was categorically against the sump, but now she is happy that I went with it.

Sump will reduce risk of overflowing and allows you to run Phosban reactors with carbon and phosphate removers. Your tank will also looks ugly with all these HOB.

These Octopus are very good but they are huge and also have a chance to overflow. With these HOB skimmers your floors are in constant risk + noise from the skimmer pump.

go with lx2000s if you will look to waste money, because in short time you will want to get sump

http://www.3reef.com/forums/protein-skimmers/sro-lx2000s-hob-skimmer-priced-81066.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Research the HOB deltecs as well.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I just knew you guys couldn't resist telling me to go sump, even when I said not to mention it. 

My stand is not sump friendly. It only has 10x15 inch openings because the spacing between the dividers is 10". Best case I can fit a 10 gallon custom tank. Don't think that will do much good. I am not going to take everything apart, but if you have any "reasonable" ideas about how to install a sump, I'd be willing to give it a try.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Deltecs are more expensive and not sure if the cost is justified. They look pretty similar to the SWC ones.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I would go for what fits your budget. All skimmers are gonna pull waste. If you get a very powerful one it will strip your water of everything and you will be constantly dosing the tank to replenish everything the skimmer took out. I ran skimmerless on my 90 and I had less problems then after I added the sump and skimmer it was nothing but problems. People can say what they want but nothing works better then weekly water changes. If your gonna go heavy on stocking, go heavy on your clean up crew and it won't matter what skimmer you have. Everyone says they make the tank ugly, well first of all the damn power heads are the ugliest thing and we can't get rid of those, and secondly just hide everything with rock and corals anyways. I currently have an internal skimmer in my tank and I don't care if its ugly because it serves a purpose beyond looks. And once I have the tank stocked you won't even notice it anyways.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Dax said:


> I just knew you guys couldn't resist telling me to go sump, even when I said not to mention it.
> 
> My stand is not sump friendly. It only has 10x15 inch openings because the spacing between the dividers is 10". Best case I can fit a 10 gallon custom tank. Don't think that will do much good. I am not going to take everything apart, but if you have any "reasonable" ideas about how to install a sump, I'd be willing to give it a try.


Oh, well, then it is easier than I thought! I can build you a two box sump. One side for a skimer/return, and one as a fuge. Or one skimmer only, and one for the return... so many ways. But really doable!

One just needs to be taller than the other. Then a bulk head to move the water. I have this sort of right now under my tank. My sump is a skimmer/return, and the fuge is taller, seperate. It drains into the return section of my sump!

What are all the dimensions? Inside the stand, the door openings, height in the stand, height of the door opening etc. Everything. I will sketch up something!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

From my years of experience the most use full thing is a canister filter or hob filter runs only carbon, but lots of it. It will really keep the crap out of the water. I used to run two canisters on my 90 will all three chambers full of carbon. Then I got a sump and scrapped the filters and carbon and problems started.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

cablemike said:


> From my years of experience the most use full thing is a canister filter or hob filter runs only carbon, but lots of it. It will really keep the crap out of the water. I used to run two canisters on my 90 will all three chambers full of carbon. Then I got a sump and scrapped the filters and carbon and problems started.


Just because you add a sump doesn't mean you stop running filtration! Just makes a neat tidy place to put it all! Less lines in the tank, less things cluttering up the tank. More water volume. So many advantages!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Dax said:


> I just knew you guys couldn't resist telling me to go sump, even when I said not to mention it.
> 
> My stand is not sump friendly. It only has 10x15 inch openings because the spacing between the dividers is 10". Best case I can fit a 10 gallon custom tank. Don't think that will do much good. I am not going to take everything apart, but if you have any "reasonable" ideas about how to install a sump, I'd be willing to give it a try.


very easy to resolve this problem. For sure you will be able to move stand forward for a few inches >> Just put the sump in perpendicular to the wall

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

by moving all of your equipment, like your skimmer and heater, to a sump you wouldn't believe how much better it makes the DT look. Also it gives you extra volume and a place to add more LR if you need.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

You could check out the reef octopus bh90 i think its rated for 130 gallons and is the same design as insump skimmers but hob i was thinking of buying it but i think you need to order it from the states


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

fleescar said:


> You could check out the reef octopus bh90 i think its rated for 130 gallons and is the same design as insump skimmers but hob i was thinking of buying it but i think you need to order it from the states


The bh90 is only rated for 100 gal

Dax if you are willing to use a skimmer rated for 100 gal then you might want to check out the eshopps hang on rated for 100 gal, great price and it does a fantastic job.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I can not say much about service from other companies, but all questions/issues with skimmers from CaralVue are resolved in one day. They have unbelievable customer service (just dealt with the Skimmers)
Jeremy is the best there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Dax said:


> Deltecs are more expensive and not sure if the cost is justified. They look pretty similar to the SWC ones.


Not are skimmers are created equal.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Cablemike,
for smaller tanks I completely agree that you could get away without a skimmer and regular WCs. For a big tank, making constant large WCs is not really practical. I have a canister I run just to add media like carbon, purigen, or floss to clear up the debris. I eventually plan to use this only when doing maintenance to act as a vacuum.

J-T,
I'm attaching some pictures for you to sketch up something. The space between walls is 10 inches and to the back from the door is 15 inches. The height is 27 inches and the space from the inside of one compartment to the inside of the other is 13 inches. I'd like to see a picture of your setup to get a better idea.

Sig,
"Move the tank a few inches...". You really are a crazy Russian. (after altcharacters' abuse I hope you're not offended. Otherwise sorry.)

fleescar,
the bh-90 is a good skimmer but has a smaller rating as Chris said. If you are looking at buying a reef octopus skimmer, pm me so we can coordinate the purchase.

Chris,
the Eshops is not much cheaper and the SRO has better reviews and rated for a larger tank. As you said not all skimmers are created equal and that is why I'm here asking you good folks.

For everybody,
I thought long and hard about a sump and had every intention of doing it when I upsized, but I still like the idea of everything in the tank. If done properly, I don't think any of the attachments will take away from the looks. If I don't end up with a sump by the time this thread is done, I'll show you what I mean when I finish.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

knock out that smaller brace and shelf in one of the compartments. The only thing you need is that middle brace. If you feel that isn't enough then you could add a brace on the top to help secure it. This would leave an area of roughly 24" which means you could easily put a 10-20g tank in there. 

You know you want to put a sump!! Just think, it will get rid of all the clutter and your wife will be happy


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Dax said:


> Cablemike,
> f
> 
> Sig,
> "Move the tank a few inches...". You really are a crazy Russian. (after altcharacters' abuse I hope you're not offended. Otherwise sorry.)


I am not offended and altcharacter will be sorry that he was born at all after he will meet Russian justice LOL 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> knock out that smaller brace and shelf in one of the compartments. The only thing you need is that middle brace. If you feel that isn't enough then you could add a brace on the top to help secure it. This would leave an area of roughly 24" which means you could easily put a 10-20g tank in there.
> 
> You know you want to put a sump!! Just think, it will get rid of all the clutter and your wife will be happy


this time I agree with this guy. It is cheaper even to replace stand than to buy skimmer >>> in few months try to sell it for the third of the price and go with sump
was in this story with my 80G bowfront and did not hear what people were saying. in 3 months just wasted ~ $500 on lights and skimmer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you JT!!! I don't like this theory that hobbist have thinking that any old sump will improve their setup. I have had friends throw in some baffles into an old aquarium, stop running carbon/chemipure and think there sump is functioning well for a reef tank.



J_T said:


> Just because you add a sump doesn't mean you stop running filtration! Just makes a neat tidy place to put it all! Less lines in the tank, less things cluttering up the tank. More water volume. So many advantages!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> knock out that smaller brace and shelf in one of the compartments. The only thing you need is that middle brace. If you feel that isn't enough then you could add a brace on the top to help secure it. This would leave an area of roughly 24" which means you could easily put a 10-20g tank in there.
> 
> You know you want to put a sump!! Just think, it will get rid of all the clutter and your wife will be happy


If I can knock out one of the walls without a problem that would open up a lot of possiblities. I'll check with the mechanical engineers at work to see if a brace will be necessary.

You guys are evil .... It's like being drawn over to the dark side. I know you know I want a sump, but I got 3 kids that are being neglected because of this tank. AArg!! Maybe I'll just get the cheaper HOB to get me through the summer while I plan out the sump. There is only going to be a light load till then anyway. Anyone got a HOB they want to get rid of ?

Back to the original question with a new plan. If I know I'm going to add a sump in a few months, then I don't need a top of the line skimmer, which knocks off the more expensive choices. That leaves the SRO-BH2000 at around $200. Does this make sense or should I just look for something smaller/used? or maybe just skip the skimmer entirely, for now? I haven't had much luck finding used HOB skimmers.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

You don't have to order reef octopus from the states. You can get them here in Canada but not in Toronto. AquaValley (Ottawa) and goreef(Montreal) sell most of the models or will order it in for you. They also ship.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Dax said:


> Back to the original question with a new plan. If I know I'm going to add a sump in a few months, then I don't need a top of the line skimmer, which knocks off the more expensive choices. That leaves the SRO-BH2000 at around $200. Does this make sense or should I just look for something smaller/used? or maybe just skip the skimmer entirely, for now? I haven't had much luck finding used HOB skimmers.


why buy twice? just wait and if you have to, build a ghetto skimmer to hold you over. Two of us have built them and they work really well for their price. (under $5.00)


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Tim said:


> why buy twice? just wait and if you have to, build a ghetto skimmer to hold you over. Two of us have built them and they work really well for their price. (under $5.00)


You've got my attention. Not sure if I am capable of building it but I'd like to get the details. If all else fails, maybe you can show me for pizza and beer.

Thanks for the info about the Canadian suppliers.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I will do a step by step later this evening after my kids go to bed. It is seriously easy to do.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

We are not trying to pull you to the dark side. You're already there. We are just helping you realize that!

So, now that I saw the stand (as well as I can on this phone) I think I can build you something perfect for that tank. And now that this is getting put off for a bit, I don't need to irk my wife drawing stuff on mothers day weekend! 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Put a hole in the wall and have sump in the next room... or even plumb to the basement.


I am running an SWC Mini HoT on a 40g long tank. Not pleased with it, it has taken 2 months to break in, mysteriously as soon as I ordered something else to replace it with it finally got quieter and stopped blowing a ton of microbubbles...

I am replacing with an Aquamaxx Hob-1 which just arrived today, but not big enough for 120g.

The LX look sweet but pricey, I considered one briefly.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

im having the same problem as you dax i want hob then i decide i want a sump but ive got a 46 gallon bowfront and the stand can only fit a 15 gallon tall and im too lazy to build a stand this has been going on for like 3 months i cant make my mind up 

reef octopus seems like the best choice for a hang on back to me but im not sure on the noise level of them


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

fleescar said:


> im having the same problem as you dax i want hob then i decide i want a sump but ive got a 46 gallon bowfront and the stand can only fit a 15 gallon tall and im too lazy to build a stand this has been going on for like 3 months i cant make my mind up
> 
> reef octopus seems like the best choice for a hang on back to me but im not sure on the noise level of them


There is a guy in my build thread who says he has the BH-1000. Get in contact with him to find out how the Reef Octo's are. The link is in my sig.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

J_T said:


> We are not trying to pull you to the dark side. You're already there. We are just helping you realize that!


Nooooooooooooo...  I am just in denial that's all.

Thanks Tim, I just pm'd the guy with a BH to get his input. Still curious about your ghetto version.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Installed my Aquamaxx tonight... ooo night and day vs the swc, I can't hear the skimmer now.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

how much were the swc and aquamaxx?


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

165 (BA's) for SWC, 219 (GoReef) for Aquamaxx


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here are reviews on AquaMax, but how DAX will use it on 120G 
Dimension : L 7.5 x W 3.5 x H 17 Inch
Pump(included): Sicce Syncra 1.0
Pump power consumption: 11 Watts
Outlet size: 3/4 Inch
Volume rating: 50-75 Gallons

http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaMaxx...ein_Skimmers-AquaMaxx-UJ1151-FIPSHONW-vi.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I said in an earlier post in this thread the unit was too small.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm running Remora Pros, a SWC Xtreme, and a Deltec. 

The Deltec is far and away the best of the group. Quiet, efficient, but holy **it expensive for a HOB!

The Remora Pros are workhorses. The skimmate is always a little wetter and lighter than I get from the Deltec, but in my lightly stocked tanks, that's fine and expected. Totally problem free, no issues, ever. And the company is awesome to deal with, amazing customer service. Jason, the owner, picked up when I phoned. He sent me the gaskets I needed quickly and at no charge, even though it was wear, not defect, that caused me to replace them. 

The SWC hasn't worked that well for me, but with all due respect, I've had it on 2 different "difficult" tanks. One where the bioload was sporadic (big puffer) and one where it is way overpowered for the tank, so I definitely haven't seen it at it's best. I called the company to help resolve some issues and again, the owner answered, and I've never experienced such horrendously poor customer service in my life. 

The SWC's gonna be up for sale soon...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I'm running Remora Pros, a SWC Xtreme, and a Deltec.
> 
> The Deltec is far and away the best of the group. Quiet, efficient, but holy **it expensive for a HOB!
> 
> ...


you forgot to mention that you prefer sumps now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

sig said:


> you forgot to mention that you prefer sumps now


Jury is still out on that one, but we'll see how convincing you are.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, but I'm still running all HOB skimmers until I finds some deals. 



sig said:


> you forgot to mention that you prefer sumps now


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

I just got a Octopus BH2000 for my second tank. It was leaking and I had to put Teflon tape on the joints and it still leaked a bit so I had to change the amount of tape again before it was okay. I never had a HOB before but I can tell you it is noisier than my SWC in-sump on my reef. Micro bubbles is also an issue but it's only running for a week.

Jon


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, something to look at. If you want to go through with it, I would want to come look a the stand myself to sort out the best measurements.

But here is what I would do! It would mean making a new set of doors to cover up the sump area when it was done, but that is pretty easy to do.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

has there been a consensus on a good skimmer? Because I need one too!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

J_T said:


> Okay, something to look at. If you want to go through with it, I would want to come look a the stand myself to sort out the best measurements.
> 
> But here is what I would do! It would mean making a new set of doors to cover up the sump area when it was done, but that is pretty easy to do.


Still trying to go the HOB route for now, but that might change. I'll definately have you come over to check out the stand once I decide.

In the meantime I fired off an email to Coralvue to get their opinion. I'll let you all know what they have to say.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I ran a prizm deluxe for 3 months before I got a sump and it worked fine.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

cablemike said:


> I ran a prizm deluxe for 3 months before I got a sump and it worked fine.


I would not say that a prizm works fine. Yes, it makes bubbles, and yes it will remove proteins, but it is a low end skimmer at best.

Yes, I have had one. It was the upgrade from the seaclone...


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I want to go the sump route but anything I do to the existing tank/stand will not be a final solution. It will always be something I could have done better so I'd rather just do it properly and once. This will take a little bit of thought and planning, so it's not something I want to start at the beginning of summer. This will have to be a fall project. 

In the meantime I'm just going to put on a reasonable HOB and call it a day. The LX2000 model is 17" above the rim so that sounds ridiculously tall. I'll probably just go with the BH2000, which is 7" above. I hope Jon can give me an update on how his is doing and hopefully a picture or 2 to get an idea of how it looks on a tank. I'd also like to know where he got his.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

BettaBeats said:


> has there been a consensus on a good skimmer? Because I need one too!


Take a look at the Aquamaxx HoB-1 it should be good for a 30g, working great for me. (GoReef has them)


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

*final update*

Was about to buy the BH2000 when I got an offer to buy a used Deltec MCE600 for around the same price. It is currently on and seems to be working well but since all my fish are in a QT, the load is pretty small. I can't complain about the skimming part, but the micro bubbles and noise are a bit of an issue. 
To address the bubbles, I'm currently making an in-tank refugium which will receive the skimmer output. The idea is to have the return water go through baffles which should take care of the bubbles. I'll post a picture next week when it's done.
As for the noise I'm not sure what to try. I can add a baffle to the air intake but the pump is a little noisy. I did notice that it is not actually sitting on the rubber feet when inserted into the intake pipe. I may put something there to see if it helps but other than that I have no other options.

Overall, I'm very happy with what I currently have. May think about a sump in the future but for now this is it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/sound-reduction-mce600-and-mc500-models
http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/noise-reduction-deltec-skimmers


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/sound-reduction-mce600-and-mc500-models
> http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/noise-reduction-deltec-skimmers


This one already has the red bushings and rubber feet (must be a newer model). Problem is that it looks like the rubber feet don't actually touch the base of the housing. I've taken it apart and gone over everything a few times now. All the pieces look like they are in great condition so there really is nothing to replace or add. I'll probably put some foam all around the body to minimize vibrations.


----------

